# Suche ähnliche dubsteplieder



## Pzych0k1nq (10. August 2012)

*Suche ähnliche dubsteplieder*

Hallo ich suche ähnliche dubstep-lieder wie das:
Dubstep - Earthquake (Fytch Remix)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dh9XweTn6rI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mfg Pzych0k1nq


----------



## Breezy (12. August 2012)

*AW: Suche ähnliche dubsteplieder*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3mvyik6RaaY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist zwar nur ein Ausschnitt, aber sollte ins Schema passen 
Suchst du eigentlich Lieder die verhältnismäßig ruhig sind oder geht es dir mehr um die kreischenden Synthesizer ?

Wenn du auch Drum'n'Bass hörst ist Netsky wirklich zu empfehlen, der geht auch ungefähr in die Richtung.


----------



## timbo01 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Suche ähnliche dubsteplieder*

UKF Drum & Bass - YouTube


----------



## judgeMD (14. August 2012)

*AW: Suche ähnliche dubsteplieder*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HwQ4dAs22yo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich find das toll. schön softer anfang


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Suche ähnliche dubsteplieder*

Omg was ist aus Dubstep geworden. Ich find Liquid Dubstep ja ganz gut, dieses "Earthquake" ist j schrecklich .

Zieh dir das mal rein:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uY2XJMBkj8?hd=1


----------



## Leckrer (15. August 2012)

Skrillex 4 Live!!!


----------



## BL4CK_92 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Suche ähnliche dubsteplieder*



Leckrer schrieb:


> Skrillex 4 Live!!!


 
Schöner OT post. 
Steht doch schon im Titel das es um DUBSTEP geht. Nicht um "Hippster-Sch**sshaus-Mukke".

Zumal Skrillex absolut nichts in diesem Stil produziert hat.

Hier nochmal was, müsste dir gefallen! (Drop @ 1:25)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rICQSFpxa1w?hd=1


----------

